# Mug Rug (pic)



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I saw a picture of one of these on another forum......and since our oldest son's birhtday is this week...I made one of him......I am going to get him a mug or a glass that matches it better than this one.....he is a Mt Dew drinker so the glass would probably work the best.....I made it large enough that he can set a sandwich plate on it too........I hope he likes it.....
bopeep


----------



## jadedhkr (Oct 25, 2004)

Love it I've been thinking of making some, a nice quick project perhaps.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

That is really cute. I hope to make several of them for Christmas gifts.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Great idea! Something quick & cheap, but with a great personalized feel. Very useful too!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

jadedhkr said:


> Love it I've been thinking of making some, a nice quick project perhaps.





grannygardner said:


> That is really cute. I hope to make several of them for Christmas gifts.





Tinker said:


> Great idea! Something quick & cheap, but with a great personalized feel. Very useful too!


Thanks...
Jadedhkr.....go ahead and try them...it is a quick project...
Grannygardner...I am planning on making some for Christmas too...I would Love to see pictures of yours...
Tinker.....they are quick and very cheap..(since most of us have fabric in our stash we can use for this).....but when you personalize it they feel special....
Thanks Again..
bopeep


----------



## pastelsummer (Jul 21, 2010)

i am so going to make some of those for christmas!!!!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Bo..that is the cutest thing!! Great job on it. He is going to love it!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Too cute! I'm sure he'll love it!


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow great job.
I like it.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

That is so cute and a very creative idea!

digApony :hobbyhors:


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

But could you tell us the size of them squares or a link to a "pattern" ID LOVE to make a few of these!!!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

giraffe_baby said:


> But could you tell us the size of them squares or a link to a "pattern" ID LOVE to make a few of these!!!


That does not sound silly......the size of my squares are 6 1/2 x 6 1/2........I make a lot of mine that size because I have a ruler that size...but you can make them any size that works of you........you can also google mug rugs..... they have a lot of ideas....but it is fun coming up with your own ideas......
bopeep


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I have spent all day pulling out fabrics to wash/dry for this very project!!


----------

